# UN Buffalo aircraft #461



## gordjenkins (16 Mar 2009)

NINE Canadian UN Peacekeepers were killed when a Canadian UN Buffalo aircraft #461 was shot down over Syria on 09 AUG 1974.

This is the largest single loss of Canadians on UN duty to date in Canadian History.

A Buffalo aircraft is being restored in the UN markings of BUFFALO 461 by a Volunteer Restoration Committee at the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum in Hamilton, Ontario.

It is planned to Dedicate the aircraft in the memory of the NINE on Canada's new national PEACEKEEPING DAY 09 AUG 09 in memory of the NINE.

To date, however, only SIX photos of the NINE killed have been acquired through next of kin or friends and formal archival searches have NOT revealed any further photos.

*THREE of those killed thus do NOT have photographs and a national search is now underway to put a FACE on those THREE.* 
The THREE are...........

Corporal Morris Harry Trevor Kennington

DATE OF BIRTH: July 14, 1941 (Cornwall, England)

AGE: 33

FORCE: Army

UNIT: Logistics Branch

DIVISION: Canadian Contigent Admin Unit - United Nations Emergency Force II (UNEFME)

CITATION: Canadian Forces Decoration, Memorial Cross, United Nations Emergency Force DATE OF ENLISTMENT: November 2, 1959

OTHER: Son of William and Sylvia Kennington. Husband of Donna (nee Hartman). Father of David and Deborah. Brother of Anthony Kennington.



____________________________________________________________________________________________

Captain Keith Bradley Mirau

DATE OF BIRTH: October 19, 1944 (Swift Current, Saskatchewan)

AGE: 29

FORCE: Air Force

UNIT: Air Operations Branch

DIVISION: 424 Transport & Rescue Squadron, 116 Canadian Air Transport Unit

CITATION: Memorial Cross ERII, United Nations Disengagement Observer Force (Golan Heights) - UNDOF (Operation Danaca), Dag Hammerskjold Peace Medal.

DATE OF ENLISTMENT: February 19, 1963

OTHER: Son of Mr. and Mrs. Arnold Mirau of Gull Lake, Saskatchewan.

Husband of Gloria (née Berg) of Trenton, Ontairo. Father of Kelly and Douglas of Belleville, Ontario.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________

Master Corporal Ronald Clifford Spencer

DATE OF BIRTH: April 6, 1941 (Montreal, Québec)

AGE: 33

FORCE: Air Force

UNIT: Royal Canadian Air Force

DIVISION: 424 Transport & Rescue Squadron, 116 Canadian Air Transport Unit

CITATION: Canadian Forces Decoration, Memorial Cross ERII, Dag Hammerskjöld Medal, Canadian Peacekeeping Service Medal, United Nations Emergency Force Middle East - UNEFME.

DATE OF ENLISTMENT: September 14, 1961

OTHER: Son of Harold and Catherine Spencer of Montreal, Quebec. Husband of Gloria Carlo Spencer of Trenton, Ontario. Father of Peter and Ronda Spencer of Greenwood, Nova Scotia. Brother of Gail, Richard, Robert and Allen Spencer.
Anyone who has photos of these THREE should contact the Buffalo Restoration Committee at the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum
via their website at:

http://www.buffalo461.ca/buffalo461.htm

Please contact me if you have a photo or a lead where we can get one

gordjenkins@gmail.com

former 115 ATU person

______________________________


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Mar 2009)

gordjenkins said:
			
		

> NINE Canadian UN Peacekeepers were killed when a Canadian UN Buffalo aircraft #461 was shot down over Syria on *09 AUG 09*.



Date error.


----------



## mariomike (16 Mar 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Date error.



August 9, 1974
National Arhives of Canada will have their personnel records. There will be photos. 
"There are no restrictions on access to information relating to an individual who has been deceased for more than 20 years.  Proof of death is not required if the individual died while in service."


----------



## gordjenkins (16 Mar 2009)

Thanks both for data error
- "senior moment"

Also thanks for tip on National Archives


----------



## mariomike (16 Mar 2009)

gordjenkins said:
			
		

> Also thanks for tip on National Archives



I attended the dedication of the Peacekeeper Memorial at Little Rd Park in Weston last Aug 9. It was pouring rain, but I did have a chance to speak briefly with a gentleman who I believe said he was the brother of one of the men on that aircraft. It was a very moving ceremony, in spite of the bad weather.
I searched the Toronto Star online. Surprisingly, there is very little mention of the incident, and few photos.


----------



## gordjenkins (16 Mar 2009)

You are quite right about coverage
- we even had a difficult time even procuring picures of Buffalo #461 aircraft
until these Forum was able to put me onto 2 pictures!

All UN Peacekeeping photos -not just of aircraft - but of people who served - 
living and deceased are hard to find - Yemen ? Congo ?- the list goes on. That inclues 
and included news coverage.


----------



## gordjenkins (27 Mar 2009)

Great 
Thanks everyone
-only missing *one *pic now
Corporal Morris Harry Trevor KENNINGTON


----------



## mariomike (27 Mar 2009)

gordjenkins said:
			
		

> -only missing *one *pic now
> Corporal Morris Harry Trevor KENNINGTON



There's a story ( no photo ) about Cpl Kennington in the Toronto Star 14 Aug 1974. Page B15. 
http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/virtualmem/detail&casualty=80001302


----------



## navypuke (5 May 2009)

Didn't the Canadian government not even so much as demand a apology/reparations from the Syrians for this.


----------



## armyvern (5 May 2009)

navypuke said:
			
		

> Didn't the Canadian government not even so much as demand a apology/reparations from the Syrians for this.



Well, the Canadian BOI couldn't even come to a concensus as to whether this was an accident or a "planned and deliberate" attack by the Syrians.

http://www.buffalo461.ca/buffalo461.htm
http://www.buffalo461.ca/maps.htm

As for pics of Cpl Kennington, it seems that they're posted up now ...
http://www.buffalo461.ca/crew461.htm


----------

